# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear lidera la producción eléctrica española también en octubre

## F. Lázaro

Octubre, mal mes para las energías renovables. Carbón y ciclo combinado a saco 

Si además cerramos las nucleares como algunos pretenden, ya podemos imaginar lo que pasará.




> http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ien-en-octubre
> 
> Según los últimos datos publicados por Red Eléctrica de España (REE), la nuclear ha sido, un mes más, la fuente que más generación eléctrica ha aportado al sistema español durante octubre.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomando como referencia la aportación total de las distintas fuentes de electricidad disponibles en el mix eléctrico nacional, la nuclear ha aportado en el mes de octubre de 2016 un 24,9%, seguida por el carbón con un 21,0 %. Le siguen el ciclo combinado con un 16,2%, la eólica con un 11,7%, la cogeneración con un 10,9%, la hidráulica con un 8,0%, la solar fotovoltaica con un 2,8%, otras renovables con un 1,6%, la solar térmica con un 1,5% y, por último, los residuos con un 1,4%.
> 
> Un dato destacado por REE es que el 50,5% de la producción eléctrica del mes de octubre procedió de tecnologías que no emiten CO2 como es el caso de la nuclear.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (06-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Ya se podría haber sustituido el porcentaje de gas y carbón por solar como Alemania y el precio no habría subido, todo lo contrario, habría bajado. Lamentablemente, si se hiciera esto, la nuclear tendría que reducir su producción para cuando soplase viento, y dejarían de ser rentables. Como tanto gas, carbón y nuclear son la base de las grandes eléctricas,  es algo imposible, así que o se quita la nuclear o no se permitirá mayor composición de solar en el futuro, que es la base fija de un mix renovable.

----------


## Jonasino

> Ya se podría haber sustituido el porcentaje de gas y carbón por solar *como Alemania*


Pero ¿de verdad que estamos hablando en serio?






> O se quita la nuclear o no se permitirá mayor composición de solar en el futuro, *que es la base fija de un mix renovable*


Si, tan claro como que existe el día y la noche, el cielo nublado y el despejado, el invierno y el verano, vamos

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

En el primer punto me refería a la cantidad de solar instalada en Alemania. En el segundo punto, si falta sol es por inestabilidad atmosférica,  suele correlacionarse con la aparición de viento y agua, compensando la otra perdida, nada raro. Por la noche no hay sol pero el consumo también baja. Y para ese periodo entraría agua u otros sistemas que equilibren.

----------


## Jonasino

> Si falta sol es por inestabilidad atmosférica,  suele correlacionarse con la aparición de viento y agua, compensando la otra perdida, nada raro.


Si, como por ejemplo hace sólo tres dias:



Ni sol, ni viento ni agua. Y claro, si no queremos nuclear ¿que queda? Gas= Divisas y contaminación; Carbón= Divisas y contaminación; importación de electriciadad= Divisas




> Por la noche no hay sol pero el consumo también baja. Y para ese periodo entraría agua u otros sistemas que equilibren.


Como por ejemplo,¿cual?

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Si hubiese más solar, los embalses para generación eléctrica no llegarían vacíos al final de verano. Y si puntualmente se gasta gas, no sería como ahora que es continuo. De todas formas, se están desarrollando sistemas de acumulación de energía,... Termosolar, hidr. Reversible, baterías, geotermia, biocombustible, hidrógeno,...

----------


## Jonasino

> Si hubiese más solar, los embalses para generación eléctrica no llegarían vacíos al final de verano.


No es por falta de solar, sino por falta de lluvias, por efecto de los riegos agricolas, por el consumo humano e industrial, por la evaporación durante el verano y por el mantenimiento de los caudales ecológicos de los rios.




> De todas formas, se están desarrollando sistemas de acumulación de energía,... Termosolar, hidr. Reversible, baterías, geotermia, biocombustible, hidrógeno,...


Que gozada cuando eso pueda ser realidad, pero de momento estamos en 2016 y no en 2036, aunque de ilusión también se vive.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Todo lo consumido para electricidad este verano, si hubiese más solar, se podría haber ahorrado para usarse después,  obviamente,  lo que usted comenta ya se daba por descontado.
Y no es vivir de ilusiones. Vaya eliminando la nuclear según se va terminando su vida útil, 40 años, y se va introduciendo el resto de renovables. Lo mejor que se podría hacer además de económico y seguro.

----------


## Jonasino

> Todo lo consumido para electricidad este verano, si hubiese más solar, se podría haber ahorrado para usarse después,  obviamente,  lo que usted comenta ya se daba por descontado.


Todo lo consumido para electricidad este verano, si hubiese más *nuclear*, se podría haber ahorrado para usarse después,  obviamente,  lo que usted comenta ya se daba por descontado.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Si hubiese más nuclear, tendríamos que quitarla como en Francia, con el desperdicio de recursos que ello conlleva.
Menos mal que ahora solo tendremos que eliminar 6 GW, un par de años o tres de apoyo a la solar, hecho.

----------

